# Fly tying workshops?



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello fellow fly fisherman, I'm new to tying, I'm wondering if there are any tying workshops near the Akron area?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

You may want to google it or do a Facebook search…also YouTube has a lot of them from beginners to experienced…good luck


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Joe, You Tube is where I'm learning. It's a great resource. I was just hoping to find a small group for more personal experience. The fly shop in Volant, PA has classes, but is an hour away. I joined TU, but due to covid, they don't meet anymore.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think TMF Sport shop is still in business in Ravenna. That is where I learned, at their original location, 30 plus years ago. Most clubs like TU and CMNHTC are not meeting in person yet. But soon.
Rickerd


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

EVERYTHING you need to know is online, mostly at Tie Like A Pro. It's pretty much all spelled out, plus Gunnar (web owner and great fly-tyer) is starting a new series on fly-tying. I would check it out.


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Check out Fins in Canton, talked to an employee there that had some classes. I use to get emails on when they held them but I don't have that email anymore.


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Look up mad river outfitters there in ohio an his yt channel is great for info.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

Kelly Galloup of the Slide inn ties a lot of flies on his you tube channel. His videos are long because he goes over a lot of techniques. Savage Flies by a guy named Matt O'Neill is a good you tube channel.
Go to you tube and search for the flies you want to tie and someone will show you how. The best fly tyer I ever saw is Barry Orde Clark. His you tube channel is the Feather Bender.
Do you need to find out what you need to get started or do you have your tools and materials?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I love the Barry Orde Clark tying videos. His voice even sounds classic. Great techniques also.

My advice when you are learning to tie flies, or a new fly, my number one suggestion is to tie at least 3 of a fly at a time. By the 3rd fly you are in the groove. Then keep going to 6 or 12 of a pattern. This will teach you consistency and give you confidence.
Rickerd


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I will echo all that has been said in this thread and add some other fine points. Some of the finer points in fly tying are but not limited to:

How much force can you put on the thread before it breaks ie thread tension
How to use a whip finisher or half hitch tool
What size thread to use and when
Size of the hook is proportionate to the size of the fly you are tying
Sharp scissors are a must
I throw streamers, wet flies, soft hackles, tube flies, and intruder style patterns. My flies will not win any beauty pageants. IMHO start tying basic flies at first and after confidence is achieved in time and your skills are better then try other flies that are more difficult to tie. Depending on the flies you are tying the body silhouette and color scheme of the flies play a huge part in hook or not hooking fish.

Well enough of my rambling good luck.

Sonder


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

18inchBrown said:


> Kelly Galloup of the Slide inn ties a lot of flies on his you tube channel. His videos are long because he goes over a lot of techniques. Savage Flies by a guy named Matt O'Neill is a good you tube channel.
> Go to you tube and search for the flies you want to tie and someone will show you how. The best fly tyer I ever saw is Barry Orde Clark. His you tube channel is the Feather Bender.
> Do you need to find out what you need to get started or do you have your tools and materials?


I have a lot of tying materials. I get them from the Neshennock fly shop and Lively Legs.com


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

Then you are ready to go. I never took classes or lessons. I just learned from books and U tube. Mostly U tube.
I would say tie up some Clouser minnows if you use them. They are easy. If you want nymphs. I would tie up some Prince nymphs. I use soft hackle collars( hen hackle).
Use a lot of marabou. Marabou clousers work and they are easy. Don't be afraid of articulated flies, they are not hard especially tied with marabou.
Deer hair bodies and heads are tough. For me anyway. 
For dry flies I only fish parachutes. They are fun to tie.
You have some flies you like to use. Just have at it. Don't be afraid to make mistakes because you will. You won't save money. There is nothing like catching a fish on a fly that you tied. That's the important thing.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

My advice is to concentrate, at first, on a couple basic patterns that work in the waters where you fish. And as rickerd posted above, tie several at a time so you can work out the kinks and learn to tie each pattern with consistency. It's easy to get side-tracked into tying all kinds of flies that you find online or in books, but that you will only fish once or twice. On the other hand, it's a fun thing to do - I have more flies than I could fish in two lifetimes and yet I'm always tying more. If you're fishing away from home, it's great to take a travel kit with you and tie flies to match the bugs on the water you're fishing.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Again, Gunnar Brammer at Tie Like a Pro is starting a new series that will benefit beginners and old tyers alike. His first three on thread and laying down a proper thread bed are excellent and only six or seven minutes long each. He is next moving into buckhair. This young man is a wealth of information and he is willing to give it out free. This is not to take away from Galloup or any of the other great tyers out there, but this is the way to start tying properly.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I would have suggested attending the Buckeye United Fly Fishers show in Cincinnati in early February...but it was cancelled. If you can make it there if they have the show next year, they have tons of folks there tying and doing instructional seminar-type classes. Pretty fun event.


----------



## Crack77 (Mar 19, 2021)

Lots of good stuff on YT like everybody says. I have been trying to learn all winter to make some steelhead flys. Definitely will spend more on tools & materials (I know I did) than buying already made. I'm still a hack but watch for technics & materials the pros use & practice them.
I did finally get out & use homemades & that was all I used & managed quite a few steelies & a brown. Great feeling when something you made worked.


----------

